# Embroidered labels in Melbourne?



## Moth Clap (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi,

I'm looking for someone in Melbourne, or someone that will ship to Melbourne, who does *cheap embroidered inner-neck labels for shirts*. If anyone can help I'll be extremelt grateful ...


----------



## PeteB (Oct 10, 2007)

embroidery for a label may be difficult as 4mm is about the smallest text you could go down to.

try Cash's for printed labels, they are in Port Melbourne.


----------



## Moth Clap (Jan 10, 2008)

By embroidered I mean woven - it's the same thing, right? Cash's could be a good start. I've sent for a quote at Lucky Label too.

The design is just white on black - a logo on the front (very simple) and a short website address on the back.


----------



## PeteB (Oct 10, 2007)

Cash's do woven labels as well


----------



## jxh112 (Jan 20, 2007)

yehh just look up "apparel labels" on yellowpages.com.au in your are i managed to get 4 quotes back from ringing and emailing about 10 people in Melbourne

Oh yeah does anyone know of a Label Attachment service near South, South-east Melb??

I've found one but she's in Campbellfield...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Moth Clap said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for someone in Melbourne, or someone that will ship to Melbourne, who does *cheap embroidered inner-neck labels for shirts*. If anyone can help I'll be extremelt grateful ...


I know a few of our members in Australia have used LuckyLabel.com for woven labels.


----------

